# Yeeeeehaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The guy is un-freakin' real!!!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This ranks right up there with Jerry West's shot.

With Robert Horry's shot.

I'm still flying!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!

Kobe's God :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, i really was not expecting this at the end of tonight


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have never used these before but damn Kobe is just too damn good not to. 


:bbanana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Wow, i really was not expecting this at the end of tonight


Same here, I was thinking this game was meaningless. But Kobe....... man, what can I say. :worship:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The only thing that can stop us now is K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Unreallllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

You can't say enough about Kobe. 

KOBE=MVP :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> The only thing that can stop us now is K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.



Dam Rookie 
:nonono:
However the real Kobe
:wordyo:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Did you see Shaq's reaction after Kobe hit the final shot? I haven't seen him that happy since Kobe through him the famous alley-oop against Portland in game 7 in the 2000 WCF.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hopefully it shuts all those haters who complain about him jacking too many shots. kobe proves tonight that in the nba, it goes duncan, garnett then kobe.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is the momentum we need going into the playoffs!

BTW, are we gonna keep going with this and start creating Playoff Threads? Just curious..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm so dissapointed right now, for some reason I thought the game was tommorow and missed everything. I haven't even seen highlights.

At least we kept the Kings from hanging their precious banner!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Re: Yeeeeehaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that your Howard Dean impression? :laugh: 

Good to have you around here Ron. The playoffs just wouldn't be the same without you. :grinning: 



> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> BTW, are we gonna keep going with this and start creating Playoff Threads? Just curious..


We will still be doing game threads, although there may be a Playoff Games Forum as well. You can still post in both.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

He traveled on the first shot. Portland shoulda won. It was clearly a travel. Enough Laker bashing. Nice shot by Kobe.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> The guy is un-freakin' real!!!!!


Yeeeeehaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is defenetly the momentum the Lakers needed. Nice to see you around here, Ron.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Here is one highlight...

http://lakeshow09lg.zftp.com/Laker Videos LS09/kobe_ties_portland_g82.avi




> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I'm so dissapointed right now, for some reason I thought the game was tommorow and missed everything. I haven't even seen highlights.
> 
> At least we kept the Kings from hanging their precious banner!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

ghiman, there's must be something wrong with the link. It's not working :no:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

rtsp://st21g1.services.att-idns.net/v1/665/2392/nba/04pod/pod_bryant_k_040414_hi.rm 

rtsp://st21g1.services.att-idns.net/v1/665/2392/nba/nestle/nestle_040414_hi.rm

copy and paste these links into Real Player


also

http://kobebryant888.free.fr/Highlights/kobegamewinner0414.mpg


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> ghiman, there's must be something wrong with the link. It's not working :no:


Sorry here is the thread i got it from:
here


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Sean 

ghiman, that link is working fine now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> At least we kept the Kings from hanging their precious banner!


Enjoy it my friend cause thats all what the Lakers are going to win this year. :sour:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Enjoy it my friend cause thats all what the Lakers are going to win this year. :sour:


I wouldn't call that a "win" only loser franchises celebrate divison titles.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call that a "win" *only loser franchises celebrate divison titles*.


and thats what you guys did. want proof??? check it out. 

PROOF 

:grinning:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

To my knowledge none of the posters have a relationship with the franchise. Like he said, the Laker FRANCHISE doesn't make a big deal of those wussy banners.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> To my knowledge none of the posters have a relationship with the franchise. Like he said, the Laker FRANCHISE doesn't make a big deal of those wussy banners.


yes thats true. they don't make a big deal because of the champions they have. but fans make a big deal about it. you guys are happy. nothing wrong with that. but don't be like only us kings fans like the banners cause everyone likes them. 

PEACE


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe Bryant against the Blazers was as good as it gets!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> To my knowledge none of the posters have a relationship with the franchise. Like he said, the Laker FRANCHISE doesn't make a big deal of those wussy banners.


What banners? They don't even print or hang divison and conference championship banners.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> yes thats true. they don't make a big deal because of the champions they have. but fans make a big deal about it. you guys are happy. nothing wrong with that. but don't be like only us kings fans like the banners cause everyone likes them.
> ...


One thread in one online forum doesn't mean laker fans were making a big deal about it. The only reason its even mentioned is because the Lakers took it from the kings (with a little help by losing). Otherwise, nobody would even give a rip, and trust me, we dont.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> yes thats true. they don't make a big deal because of the champions they have. but fans make a big deal about it. you guys are happy. nothing wrong with that. but don't be like only us kings fans like the banners cause everyone likes them.
> ...


Why do you continue to post here? You're a Kings mod, have some sense, some Laker fans aren't going to agree with you. How many Laker mods are going into the Kings forum to talk smack or tease?


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Kobe is going to turn out to be the next Kobe. #8. Yes, he'll make his own image. No Mike behind his back. Kobe is going to turn out to be the next Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good use of words


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to post here? You're a Kings mod, have some sense, some Laker fans aren't going to agree with you. How many Laker mods are going into the Kings forum to talk smack or tease?


So you don't want me to post here???

And where have I talked smack or tease??? 

Puhhleeezz.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Why do you continue to post here? You're a Kings mod, have some sense, some Laker fans aren't going to agree with you. How many Laker mods are going into the Kings forum to talk smack or tease?


Everyone is welcome to post here. I think that fan interaction, if done properly, is one of the best things about this site. I regularly post in other forums. It gives me a chance to interact with other fans and see things from their perspective.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> So you don't want me to post here???
> ...


Are you joking? :laugh:

Page 2 of this very thread:



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Enjoy it my friend cause thats all what the Lakers are going to win this year. :sour:


Seriously, you do it all the time and it gets old. You don't see Laker mods going to the Kings forum and saying "That's all the Kings are going to win this year". 

Pinball, I agree, but only when they're talking about basketball. *DaUnbreakableKinG* just talks smack and teases every other post.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> One thread in one online forum doesn't mean laker fans were making a big deal about it. The only reason its even mentioned is because the Lakers took it from the kings (with a little help by losing). Otherwise, nobody would even give a rip, and trust me, we dont.


Coming from someone that lives in LA, and goes to High School, the Laker fans a really happy about winning the division... Trust me on that one...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you joking? :laugh:
> ...


EHL do you know why I posted that??? no cause you don't ****** read anything but just see a post and go nuts. go back and read who I replied to and why and then come talk to me.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> yes thats true. they don't make a big deal because of the champions they have. but fans make a big deal about it. you guys are happy. nothing wrong with that. but don't be like only us kings fans like the banners cause everyone likes them.
> ...


UnbreakableKinG, I don't understand you. Ever since I've seen you here you've had both the Kings and Lakers names displayed prominently in your sig, just like I have my Laker one *cough*jackedmyidea*cough* (ehh, but I'll let that slide because a whole bunch of people on BBB have adopted it from me since and I must say I'm quite flattered  ) but you always have some pro-Kings avatar and are obviously in pain when the Kings lose or the Lakers win. However, right after the Lakers won the game last night you had a Laker championship banner as your avatar and had that "2003-04" NBA Champions" designation by the Lakers name in your sig. But then like an hour later you change to a Larry O'Brien trophy with the Kings' reflections on it, have the have mapped out the Kings as the champs and have reduced the Laker part of your sig so small you can't even make out the gold letters.

I'm just curious, cuz you confuse the hell outta me. Are you like Gollum/Smeagol? Dr. Jeckyll/Mr. Hyde? Seriously, I'm not trying to insult you, but you're an enigma. What's your deal? Talk to me, bro. Talk to me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Coming from someone that lives in LA, and goes to High School, the Laker fans a really happy about winning the division... Trust me on that one...


sackings just don't even try cause they act that they don't. It's allright. They have their opinions and we have ours. It seems like we're only causing problems here so I suggest we never post here again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

fine by me


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you joking? :laugh:
> ...


Laker boards arent meant for just Laker fans...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> UnbreakableKinG, I don't understand you. Ever since I've seen you here you've had both the Kings and Lakers names displayed prominently in your sig, just like I have my Laker one *cough*jackedmyidea*cough* (ehh, but I'll let that slide because a whole bunch of people on BBB have adopted it from me since and I must say I'm quite flattered  ) but you always have some pro-Kings avatar and are obviously in pain when the Kings lose or the Lakers win. However, right after the Lakers won the game last night you had a Laker championship banner as your avatar and had that "2003-04" NBA Champions" designation by the Lakers name in your sig. But then like an hour later you change to a Larry O'Brien trophy with the Kings' reflections on it, have the have mapped out the Kings as the champs and have reduced the Laker part of your sig so small you can't even make out the gold letters.
> ...


:laugh: Naw man. Its just love for LA and Sactown. I like both teams man. My whole family likes LA. I did put NBA champions on the LA Lakers but after I saw that some LA fans were making fun of kings that they didn't win the pacific division and stuff like that I just changed to fight back man. nothing serious. If kings don't win it I hope LA wins. and no I'm not in pain when kings lose or LA wins, it might seem like but no.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Naw man. Its just love for LA and Sactown. I like both teams man. My whole family likes LA. I did put NBA champions on the LA Lakers but after I saw that some LA fans were making fun of kings that they didn't win the pacific division and stuff like that I just changed to fight back man. nothing serious. If kings don't win it I hope LA wins. and no I'm not in pain when kings lose or LA wins, it might seem like but no.


Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Lakers names displayed prominently in your sig, just like I have my Laker one *cough*jackedmyidea*cough* (ehh, but I'll let that slide because a whole bunch of people on BBB have adopted it from me since and I must say I'm quite flattered  )


I did the laker one cause I was a Laker mod before so that why. and then I just kept it and will continue to keep it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> EHL do you know why I posted that??? no cause you don't ****** read anything but just see a post and go nuts. go back and read who I replied to and why and then come talk to me.


Please, that's one of many examples. No one here really cares about your opinion when your opinion amounts to "Kings will win the title because I have faith in God!". 



> Laker boards arent meant for just Laker fans...


True, but they also aren't meant for Kings fans who don't know squat about basketball and who talk smack to Laker fans.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> True, but they also aren't meant for Kings fans who don't know squat about basketball and who talk smack to Laker fans.


:2fing:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Coming from someone that lives in LA, and goes to High School, the Laker fans a really happy about winning the division... Trust me on that one...


Well I haven't been in high school for a very long time. But I do chat with high schoolers at church. Anyway, from most people I talk to its more like they are happy about sticking it to the Kings and gettting 2nd rather than and division title. Besides, are all laker fans high-schoolers? I dont think so. Maybe thats true for the kings fans though.


----------

